

Facebook and the Hoodie - gatsby
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/dcd7c002-1f55-11e0-8c1c-00144feab49a.html#axzz1BASh4a5E

======
smbwrs
"However, once everyone agrees, once the establishment gets on board, once you
are worth a reported $14bn yourself ... shouldn’t you start looking like a
responsible person, as generally defined by responsible people such as, well,
lawyers? Or maybe just your dad?"

No. Absolutely not. You should do whatever the hell you want, because you're
worth 14 BILLION DOLLARS. What a ridiculous article.

~~~
benatkin
Maybe he can finally live out some of Louis CK's fantasies.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fNgx8aCS8>

I agree about the article. If the Steve Jobs part was moved to the top,
instead of the bottom, it would have sounded much less convincing.

------
tzury
Why do people have agendas on someone's choice of clothing?

Zuck's hoodie's just fine, it tells me: this guy has not lost his spirit yet,
have note sold his soul, etc.

In other words, he's still hacker and entrepreneur, rather than a tough
businessman from wall street.

~~~
JSig
The hoodie tells me that he likes to wear hoodies. Nothing more. Nothing less.

------
cd34
"he was getting ready for an international public offering of shares of the
company in 2012"

Wow, not an Initial Public Offering, but an International one. I guess he's
above and beyond the SEC now. :)

------
forensic
I think Zuck's wardrobe is his own aethistic choice. It was aesthetic
decisions that made facebook dominant. He obviously has a certain visual style
that he prefers and that he considers important.

Remember that facebook, out of all the social networking sites, was the least
ugly. It had a simple, conservative look without looking archaic. It was
understated and tasteful.

This reflects one of Zuck's greatest strengths. His intuitive ability to
select an aesthetic.

Facebook was preferable to MySpace in no small part due to the modern
uncluttered UI.

Zuck doesn't look like RMS or Steve Jobs or Fred Astaire. He looks like Zuck.

------
dstein64
The author discusses outfit decisions based on what the outfit portrays. She
talks about claiming an identity through wardrobe. While some people may care
how others perceive their outfit and use an outfit to claim an identity, my
guess is that Zuckerberg is wearing what he thinks is comfortable, and
possibly does not give much consideration to what his outfit portrays. The
article doesn't discuss comfort.

------
erik_landerholm
I thought this post was about Bill Belichick on facebook. He's been "The
Hoodie" since Zuck was in middle school.

Also, both are very, maybe the most successful in their respective
professions. Maybe we all should begin wearing more hoodies.

This is not news or anything anyone should care about.

------
kellishaver
I figure when you're worth $14bn you don't really have to try to impress
anyone with fancy clothes and can pretty much do whatever you want.

And who knows, Zuckerberg's wardrobe decisions may have nothing all to do with
a personal aesthetic and everything to do with comfort and practicality. He
seems to me like the kind of person who probably doesn't care what others
think, so why dress to impress?

I don't think he really has to prove anything to anyone at this point and I am
guessing he probably never did care to associate/partner with business types
who would rather make judgements about his business based on his clothing
rather than the actual merits of the web site he was developing.

------
willurd
Why is this ridiculous, sophomoric article on the front page of HN?

